# Northern Utah Hunting Club taking memberships



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

We are now taking memberships for new members and renewels.

More info on http://www.utahhuntingclub.com
or contact me


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

*Info?*

If anyone has some unbiased information on this club I would be interested in talking to you. Please send me a p.m. Thanks,

Jake


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted one field (big swampy wash) one time, but I thought it was a great place. The birds were quick and made the dogs work to get them and the cover was thick.

Rut


----------

